# Just signed up...HELLO!!!



## JohnnyD (May 15, 2002)

What's up guys and gals!  I just activated my account and thought I'd introduce myself to the group.

-I am a recent MAC convert (just bought a new 600 IBook)

-I hate Windows and all their evil ways

-I know absolutely nothing about OSX except that it kicks A@@

-I will not ask a question that I haven't searched out in the forum

-I'm really glad to be here!

SOME info on myself:

-I'm 24 years old

-I'm married with a 2 y/o and another on the way

-I'm a E-5 in the Air Force

-My job at work is to direct aircraft (similar to ATC except we run planes together instead of keeping them apart...I.E. combat)

-I'm an avid outdoor enthusiast and conservation activist

That's about it!  I hope to meet some good ppl here and learn a lot about my new baby....the IBook!


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

Welcome!

I am macosx.com's insane poster. You can see that because I got 30 posts in one day once 

And, did you copy your nick from JohnnyV's one?

btw, iBook is spelled with a lowercase i.


----------



## JohnnyD (May 15, 2002)

I most certianly did not copy anyones name...that's my nick...my name is Doug Johnson...so you can see how that works!  Thanks for the spelling tip!  I'll get it right sooner or later hehe...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

Xoot, I beat ya now. Hey there JohhnyD, I'm BlueFusion (from NYC, student, musician, webdesigner, animator, all sorts of other random crap, 15 years old)  and I did 106 posts today (counting this one). I promise I won't do it again  

The forums are GREAT--especially herve's b&g (both the entire forum and the thread itself--which started it all). You don't know who Herve is yet but you'll find out soon enough  Enjoy!


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

You can bug bluefusion with the number 11:02 (with or without colons). It's funny to see him  post "xoot? Are you serious?" replies.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 15, 2002)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## xoot (May 15, 2002)

> _IRC_
> <JohnnyD> Guess what? It was 11:02 when I finished surfing the net yesterday.
> <Bluefusion> JohnnyD? Are you serious?


----------



## nkuvu (May 15, 2002)

Welcome to MacOSX.com, JohnnyD.  I'm afraid you caught some of our members when they're a little hyperactive.  Don't worry, we're not all like that.    Heck, they aren't even like this all the time.

Welcome to the world of OS X as well.  I'm also a recent convert, but I'm finding that OS X is everything I've ever wanted from an operating system.

I don't know your background in online communities, but I think that you'll find that we're pretty unique here.  I've never been to a forum that feels so much like a community as this one.  I have seen very few flame wars, even about touchy subjects such as religion.  Of course, now that I say that, ten will probably erupt just to spite me.  

Anyway, just wanted to say hi in return.


----------



## macguy17 (May 16, 2002)

Hey JohnnyD... Welcome to the community! You'll probably feel right at home here. Especially in this forum, not everything here is Mac oriented. Heres the place you can come in and just chat.

     A few of the major people here are AdmiralAK, RacerX, and Ed Spruiell. These guys have been here a while, and seem to know a lot about how things work around here. You've already met xoot, who, after disappearing for a few weeks, is back to his insane posting habits. =)

   A little about the title of this forum. It used to be All-Thoughts-Non-Technical. Inside it was a thread called Herves Bar & Grill. It was name for Hervé Hinnekens ability to start off-the-wall topics. A month or two ago Admin, the (owner i believe =) ) of this site took it down for a while to delete some forums. ATNT came back up as Herve's Bar & Grill, which might explain some things. =)

   If you have any tech questions, you can post them right in the OS X System and Software forums, or for faster service usually, go to www.press3.com. Many of the guys here are tech guys there and theres never enough questions to go around =)

   So anyway, have fun in the community, and um... Keep your arms and hands inside the vehicle at all times.


----------



## Kris (May 16, 2002)

Welcome to MacOSX.com JohnnyD!  It's a great forum, the best I've ever been to actually. 
I just thought I should say hi, and show that there aren't just guys here. We girls love Mac OS X too! 


Kris


----------



## Hypernate (May 16, 2002)

Hey they JohnnieD!

I'm Hypernate, the boards official 15 year old Aussie, musican, hockey player and all around smart-@$$ (Actually, I control that on here, but in life HYPERnate is an appropriate name for me!)

Anyway, welcome.

Make yourself feel at home!


----------



## ksuther (May 16, 2002)

Hehe, not every new member runs out and starts a new hello thread 

Just wait till you meet Herve. Where is that devil? He's been so quiet lately...


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

You know what that means--if he doesn't say anything for a really long time, he'll probably erupt in complete randomness later


----------



## dtmdoc (May 16, 2002)

welcome Doug...

i am also a new member to the forum and like u a mac convert...
well sort of anyway.  i used to have an apple //c way back in the day
b4 the apple //gs and classic mac 

hope to hear from you soon.

g


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 16, 2002)

Hi,

 I am one of the forums design guys.  Some people hate me cause I talk too much


----------



## twyg (May 16, 2002)

We don't hate you totally Nummi_G4 

Welcome Doug. I'd have to say, it's nice when people introduce themselves.

The name's twyg as you can probably see on the left. (You also probably know someone who's USAF nick is twig as well, seems there's one on every base, boat or camp in the armed forces.)

Here I'm the moderator on three boards, carefully herding messages to where they need to go, and helping new users get a handle on the who, what, when, where and why. AIM name is TwygJ 
I'm almost always on. Off the boards I'm a mac tech for a small little network in NYC. Also an outdoor enthusiast and a conservation activist. (Just by license, not actually out there anymore, 'cept w/ a camera.)

Welcome to the mac community, both online and off!


----------



## JohnnyD (May 16, 2002)

wow...seems like a lot of good people around these parts.  I appreciate all of the introductory info and comments!


----------



## bighairydog (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Some people hate me cause I talk too much *


Hi Jonny. I'm another one of the Design Guys.

I don't hate Nummi because he talks too much, I hate him because he made a better picture than me in some design-a-pic thread we once had. 

Bernie     :o)


----------



## xoot (May 16, 2002)

Yeah, my AIM name is xoot300.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 16, 2002)

Where is JohnnyV to say hi to JohnnyD!?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2002)

You better watch your back punk!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 16, 2002)

Hey, don't threaten the newbies 

Well, JohnnyD, this is pretty much normal conversation at Herve's  We're not a rowdy bunch, though it may seem like it at times. We're here to have fun, talk, post like crazy, take informal polls, drool at new Apple hardware (although not in the B&G usually), and share what's going on in our lives. Generally, you can't see a whole lot of difference between Herve's and a real restaurant/bar... except most of us haven't met each other in real life--but that's the magic of the Net!


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Not post like crazy!

Have competitive insane posting sprees!


----------



## Jadey (May 17, 2002)

Don't listen to them JohnnyD! They're trying to lure you into becoming an addict of these boards. They got me! Don't let them get you too... heeeeeeeeelp!


----------



## xoot (May 17, 2002)

Don't worry, JohnnyD. Become a postaholic. Don't listen to Jadey.

Jadey: We just need to give you some more of that postaholic drink that keeps you addicted for one week. Hahahaahaha! Muahahahahaah!  :evil:

P.S.: Hahahahaha


----------

